# Substrate suggestion



## Seanogleby (12 Jun 2018)

Hi all,

Looking for substrate suggestions for my first planted tank? 

It will be low tech. 

I have seen the ADA Malaya stuff, would this be suitable? I have also seen people using different soils. Or could I use ADA Amazonia?

Plants I intend to have are 

Java fern
Anubias
Bacopa Carolina
Cryptocoryne Wendi
Sessilflora 
Vals 
Sagittaria subulata
Marsilea hirsuta 


Any suggestions for substrate? 

Thanks 

Sean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jun 2018)

Seanogleby said:


> I have seen the ADA Malaya stuff, would this be suitable?


yes, this is fine but unnecessarily expensive. Any soil will work and you really do not need to fret too much. Ordinary dirt is fine but can be messy. Cat litter can also be messy if you buy the wrong brand. If you are near a nursery or garden center, check out any of their calcined clay substrates. Akadama is a bonsai substrate and is very popular.

Cheers,


----------

